# Honey resources



## Tyler520 (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi all,

I like to make mead, and have been searching for new, unique regional sources of honey.

Was wondering if any of you can point me to any local resources that offer unique regional varietals? 

(I'm in AZ and frequently get mesquite and desert wildflower)


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I find the best local honey in small town feed stores.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Check your farmer's markets. The ones around here often offer honey and beeswax.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Find the local bee clubs and there should be members sell honey. Some clubs have web sites and honey for sale can be found there.
And yes, local farm stores.


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

Tyler520 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I like to make mead, and have been searching for new, unique regional sources of honey.
> 
> ...


Get my Honey from South Florida. Hives are location in Orange Groves.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Orange blossom honey is very good. It's rare to find it here. 
When we visited Alaska one year I bought some Alaskan wildflower honey. It was lighter and sweeter than Ohio clover honey.
Buckwheat honey has a strong, not real sweet flavor. I don't like it in tea but a plain spoonful every so often is a good treat.


----------



## Tyler520 (Aug 12, 2011)

Danaus29 said:


> Check your farmer's markets. The ones around here often offer honey and beeswax.


That's where I usually get it, but I'd like to try other varietals that I can't find here for my mead.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

The 8 Best Honeys of 2022


There are so many honeys available, including raw, manuka, and organic honey. We researched the best honey to drizzle in tea, use on pancakes, and more.




www.thespruceeats.com


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Tyler520 said:


> That's where I usually get it, but I'd like to try other varietals that I can't find here for my mead.


Yeh, I misread your post. 

This is the place that produced my buckwheat and lavender infused honey.








Honeyrun Farm


Honeyrun Farm is a small family farm located near Williamsport, OH. We produce pure, raw seasonal honey, varietal honey, herbal infused honey, bee pollen, handcrafted soap, and beeswax candles. We strive to produce environmentally mindful goods while ensuring the health and survival of our&




www.honeyrunfarm.com


----------



## siberian1 (Aug 7, 2020)

For us it depends. Orange from Fla is very good by the spoon or on toast. Wife uses Gallberry from Ga when cooking, esp. meats like on ham. Over all we probably use Wildflower from here in Ohio the most. Most of our honey comes from us, but if you look for apiary in your area you may meet some good folks as well.


----------

